# Грыжа L5-S1



## Galchonok (20 Апр 2021)

Добрый день!
По МРТ от 13.04.21 абсолютный стеноз (сужение до 0,7 мм). Перед этим МРТ делала 29.01.21 - сужение до 0,5 мм, в заключении абсолютного стеноза не стояло (делал в разных местах). Страдает правая нога.
Из лечения лежала в неврологии с 28.01 - трентал, прозерин, витамин B, токи, магниты. После пропила трентал, мильгамму.
Затем в апреле мовалис, баклосан, иглорефлексотерапия👍, занятия с инструктором ЛФК.
Настроилась на операцию. Узнаю, где, как можно сделать. НО, покоя не дает страх, что не дождусь операции, боюсь синдрома конского хвоста.
Вышла на работу, как мурашки по ноге бегают. Онемение на внешней части правой стопы (1,5-2 крайние пальца и до конца стопы). Сила в ногах практически равны. Разница в икре 1,5 см. Носочки, пяточки хожу.
Вопрос: какие симптомы должны насторожить, что нужно прям бежать бегом, а может и уже пора??? ( не доводя до онемения тазовых органов). Операцию по месту жительства делать не хочу, соот-но и экстренно тоже не хочу. Ответ из другого госпиталя обещали дать в конце недели, когда меня смогут взять.


P.S. муж в другом городе, я одна с 2-мя маленькими детьми и каждый вечер у меня паника...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Апр 2021)

Подробно опищшите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы и покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Galchonok (20 Апр 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Подробно опищшите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы и покажите снимки МРТ.


Снимки от мрт 13.04 смогу сфотографировать только вечером. МРТ от 29.01 есть на почте в архиве - к соэалению, не наю, какой именно файл прикрепить сюда.
Из жалоб - особых болей нет. Иногда по правой ноге бегают мурашки (когда стою ровно у стенки например, или после лфк). Во время сна ощущение, что правая нога как-будто тяжелее, чувствует себя по-другому, чем левая. 
Сегодня дискомфорт в спине, как раз на уровне l5s1 (или уже с нервами что-то...)
Насколько я понимаю, были очень сильно спазмированы мыщцы, до иголок постоянные тянущие боли в ноге, сейчас прошли, но, опять-таки боюсь, вышла 2-й день на работу после отпуска, не хочу возврата таких ощущений. Наклоняться вперед тоже не могу. Правая нога выпрямляется примерно на 65-70 градусов (в положении лежа)


----------



## Galchonok (20 Апр 2021)

@Владимир Воротынцев, это снимки МРТ от 29.01.21


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2021)

Снимки не те. Поставьте диск для скачивания.


> Вопрос: какие симптомы должны насторожить, что нужно прям бежать бегом, а может и уже пора??? ( не доводя до онемения тазовых органов)


Обычно все начинается с онемения промежности, часто пациент говорит:
- Сижу как на мягкой подушке. 
На пятках и носка ходить можете?


----------



## Galchonok (20 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На пятках и носка ходить можете?


На пятках, носках хожу. Насчет мягкой подушки вроде нет, но уже и уверенности в этом нет.) Во всяком случае, от ощущений неделю назад изменений сильных вроде бы нет.
Снимки сейчас постараюсь выложить другие (диска тоже дома)

Когда хожу, вроде бы все в порядке, а как сяду, или стою, начинают бегать мурашки

Может этот снимок информативнее будет, а так, вечером выложу мрт от 13 апреля. С этим не могу разобраться(



Мрт от 13. 04


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2021)

Диск для скачивания


----------



## Galchonok (21 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, надеюсь, сделала правильно) https://dropmefiles.com/Mqi3Y


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2021)

Грыжа большая.
Но важен не размер, а состояние пациента и степень страдания нерва!

Исходя из этого:


> ...На пятках, носках хожу. Насчет мягкой подушки вроде нет, но уже и уверенности в этом нет.) Во всяком случае, от ощущений неделю назад изменений сильных вроде бы нет.



Можно и потянуть с операцией, понимая ответственность и понимая цели и задачи лечения.
Что главное на данный момент, знаете?


----------



## Galchonok (22 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно и потянуть с операцией, понимая ответственность и понимая цели и задачи лечения.
> Что главное на данный момент знаете?


Спасибо, что отвечаете

Знаю, я так думаю, не очень много.

По ощущениям - страха, что все внезапно онемеет, пока нет. Но, вчера к вечеру стало больно наступать на пятку правой ноги. Сама болевая точка - сбоку под лодыжкой. Массировала ноги ручным массажером- могла что-то повредить?

Почему думаю про операцию:
1. По моему мнению, нерв страдает давно ( ноги разной толщины стали ~3, 5 года назад, после 2х родов(кесарево), проверяла вены, там все в порядке)
2. Пугает онемение части стопы, пусть потихоньку, но оно увеличивается. Хотя общее состояние вроде и ничего, во время сна ничего не тянет, мурашки не бегают, но, опять-таки, что с болью в стопе, пройдет или нет..

И, по поводу корсета, я не ношу ( мнения врачей разделились, сама не очень люблю корсеты после беременностей))), а может нужно носить? И, если да, то как правильно выбрать ( жёсткий, полужесткий?)

Режим дня - работа сидячая, в обед зарядка 30 мин, вечером зарядка немного + коврик Кузнецова, массажер для ног.

Доктор Ступин, что вы имеете в виду повременить с операцией? Отложить или, по вашему  мнению, можно обойтись?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2021)

Galchonok написал(а):


> По ощущениям - страха, что все внезапно онемеет, пока нет. Но, вчера к вечеру стало больно наступать на пятку правой ноги. Сама болевая точка - сбоку под лодыжкой. Массировала ноги ручным массажером- могла что-то повредить?


Помажьте, посмотрим 


Galchonok написал(а):


> Почему думаю про операцию:
> 1. По моему мнению, нерв страдает давно ( ноги разной толщины стали ~3, 5 года назад, после 2х родов(кесарево), проверяла вены, там все в порядке)
> 2. Пугает онемение части стопы, пусть потихоньку, но оно увеличивается. Хотя общее состояние вроде и ничего, во время сна ничего не тянет, мурашки не бегают, но, опять-таки, что с болью в стопе, пройдет или нет..


Вам решать. Если писять будете, то думать не надо, а так Вам.


Galchonok написал(а):


> И, по поводу корсета, я не ношу ( мнения врачей разделились, сама не очень люблю корсеты после беременностей))), а может нужно носить? И, если да, то как правильно выбрать ( жёсткий, полужесткий?)


Все просто. Потому и задал про главное сейчас. Вцы как все девушки ответили много, но не ответили на вопрос. Отвечаю я.
Главное чтобы не было нового обострения. То есть главное чтобы в больном месте не было никакого движения.
А это можно обеспечить только:
- правильным поведением
- корсетом.
Каким? Вот ответ:
Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.​


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.






Galchonok написал(а):


> Режим дня - работа сидячая, в обед зарядка 30 мин, вечером зарядка немного + коврик Кузнецова, массажер для ног.


А как и на чем сидите и с чем под спиной? Знаете почему после операции нелься сидеть, а можно стоять?


Galchonok написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, что вы имеете в виду повременить с операцией? Отложить или, по вашему  мнению, можно обойтись?


Если повременить, то значит побороться!


----------



## Galchonok (22 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как и на чем сидите и с чем под спиной? Знаете почему после операции нелься сидеть, а можно стоять?


Сижу на компьютерном кресле, под спину ортопедическая накладка на стул, на самом стуле - подушка для сидения (вроде бы гречневая лузга, в ортосалоне сказали, что подходит). На ногах - тапочки с аппликаторами. Вчера попробовала, когда устала сидеть, сидушку на пол, работаю на коленях) (одна в кабинете, дверь закрыла и стою так, компьютер получается на уровне глаз.)

Почему после операции нельзя сидеть - не знаю, но узнать очень хочу)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2021)

Galchonok написал(а):


> Сижу на компьютерном кресле, под спину ортопедическая накладка на стул, на самом стуле - подушка для сидения (вроде бы гречневая лузга, в ортосалоне сказали, что подходит). На ногах - тапочки с аппликаторами. Вчера попробовала, когда устала сидеть, сидушку на пол, работаю на коленях) (одна в кабинете, дверь закрыла и стою так, компьютер получается на уровне глаз.)


Хорошо


Galchonok написал(а):


> Почему после операции нельзя сидеть - не знаю, но узнать очень хочу)


Потому, что сидя нагрузка на поясницу в два раза больше, чем стоя.
Значит, сидя и стоя положение поясницы - прогнувшись вперед - должно быть одинаковым.
Сидя это можно обеспечить только подушкой под поясницу, лучше в сочетании с подушкой под крестец.


----------



## Galchonok (23 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, сегодня купила себе корсет - на прогулки с детьми и тд.  По ощущениям - 3й день чувствую себя не так уж и плохо (даже хорошо, конечно с ограничениями по здоровью)). Пятка почти перестала болеть, и, вроде бы, онемение стало немного меньше, но это может из-за тапочек с аппликаторами, я в них и на работе, и дома...
Иногда бегают мурашки/иголки по ногам... Правая нога по-прежнему не поднимается на 90 градусов.

Поскольку операцию мгновенно мне никто делать не будет, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, чем пока можно "порадовать спину" - какие физиопроцедуры?
И, возможно есть какое-то обследование, которое покажет, насколько сильно страдает нерв? (ЭНМГ подойдет или нет?)

Таблетки сейчас только успокоительные (на травках).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2021)

Galchonok написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, сегодня купила себе корсет - на прогулки с детьми и тд.  По ощущениям - 3й день чувствую себя не так уж и плохо (даже хорошо, конечно с ограничениями по здоровью)). Пятка почти перестала болеть, и, вроде бы, онемение стало немного меньше, но это может из-за тапочек с аппликаторами, я в них и на работе, и дома...


Какая ширина корсета?


Galchonok написал(а):


> Иногда бегают мурашки/иголки по ногам... Правая нога по-прежнему не поднимается на 90 градусов.


ЛФК для грушевидной мышцы.


Galchonok написал(а):


> Поскольку операцию мгновенно мне никто делать не будет, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, чем пока можно "порадовать спину" - какие физиопроцедуры?


Та, что есть в поликлинике.


Galchonok написал(а):


> И, возможно есть какое-то обследование, которое покажет, насколько сильно страдает нерв? (ЭНМГ подойдет или нет?)


ЭНМГ хорошо.


Galchonok написал(а):


> Таблетки сейчас только успокоительные (на травках).


Правильно.


----------



## Galchonok (24 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, корсет 25 см, не очень удобный, но всего 1 ортопедический салон в городе, решила, что пусть такой пока будет. 
По поводу физиотерапии, врач-физиотерапевт в отпуске, мне говорили(правда или нет не знаю), что, например электрофорез с карипазимом не стоит делать, тк, если будет операция, то высока вероятность спаек. Поэтому, если, возможно, напишите, что точно не навредит или, возможно, у вас есть статья по поводу физио


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2021)

Galchonok написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, корсет 25 см, не очень удобный, но всего 1 ортопедический салон в городе, решила, что пусть такой пока будет.


20 лучше, но и 25 не плохо. Какой у Вас рост?


Galchonok написал(а):


> По поводу физиотерапии, врач-физиотерапевт в отпуске, мне говорили(правда или нет не знаю), что, например электрофорез с карипазимом не стоит делать, тк, если будет операция, то высока вероятность спаек.


?  Вообще-то его и при спайках применяют


Galchonok написал(а):


> Поэтому, если, возможно, напишите, что точно не навредит или, возможно, у вас есть статья по поводу физио


То что есть у них
Электротерапия лазер, магнит.
Конечно луче SIS-терапия, HIL-терапия, но надо знать то, что есть.


----------



## Galchonok (24 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 20 лучше, но и 25 не плохо. Какой у Вас рост?


Рост 162.

Беспокоит онемение, как-то можно повлиять на него? 

И, невролог говорит мне худейте, слышу это постоянно, вес 63-65 ( после отпуска). Так ли сильно в моем случае влияет вес?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2021)

Galchonok написал(а):


> Рост 162.


Лучше 20, но 25 можно


Galchonok написал(а):


> Беспокоит онемение, как-то можно повлиять на него?


Препараты для восстановления пострадавшей-погибшей части нерва
Стимуляция уменьшения размеров грыжи диска.


Galchonok написал(а):


> И, невролог говорит мне худейте, слышу это постоянно, вес 63-65 ( после отпуска). Так ли сильно в моем случае влияет вес?


162-63, норма.


----------



## Galchonok (30 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, стала записываться на ЭНМГ, какое исследование правильно выбрать: Электронейромиография стимуляционная одного нерва (нижних конечностей) - это оно?

По самочувствию - чувствую себя хорошо, онемение почти прошло. И, сегодня пришло направление на госпитализацию на операцию, и как теперь быть.....
​


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2021)

Galchonok написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, стала записываться на ЭНМГ, какое исследование правильно выбрать: Электронейромиография стимуляционная одного нерва (нижних конечностей) - это оно?


Да.


Galchonok написал(а):


> По самочувствию - чувствую себя хорошо, онемение почти прошло. И, сегодня пришло направление на госпитализацию на операцию, и как теперь быть.....


Вам решать. Можно потянуть, сказать, что простуда.
Слабость как?


----------



## Galchonok (30 Апр 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слабость как?


Когда встаю на стул, правая нога немного похуже - как-будто немного отталкиваюсь левой (помогаю).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2021)

То есть терпимо.
А МРТ когда делали?


----------



## Galchonok (30 Апр 2021)

Последнее 13.04.21 (то, что на диске от 29.01.21). на энмг записалась на 6 мая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2021)

Если на операцию, то надо свежее МРТ


----------



## Galchonok (30 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, надеюсь, что сначала будет обследование. И, кстати, госпитализация 12 мая.


----------



## Galchonok (6 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, результаты энмг


----------

